# 1869 velocipede



## walter branche (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought this from a museum in 1990 1st bike with metal spokes and rubber tires


----------



## barracuda (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow. Something tells me that no matter where you may live, Mr. Branche, you have the coolest bike in town.


----------



## MartyW (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow that it is Outstanding! I certainly want to add a Velocipede to my collection one day.


----------



## oldspoke (Dec 13, 2011)

*Compagnie Parisienne wire spoke Velocipede*

Walter - that machine is very nice. I want the owner to sell it to me !! A very nice transitional. Who painted it red ?


----------



## walter branche (Dec 14, 2011)

*red*

I painted it red- I thought you allready had a representation of this type machine . its in the burgwardt museum , and I think it could be bought for 50,000.00 I believe Gert Jan has 1st dibs if it ever is available.thanks for knowing the manufacturer


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 14, 2011)

Velocipedes are a lot of fun!  Mine is finally working well after adding bushings to all of the rotating parts.  It's surprisingly ride-able on level ground and downhill, but is a monster to pedal up a hill.  With steel tires and wooden wheels it makes a great sound trundling down the pavement.  When it's good it's very very good, but still not a practical  machine for transportation.  Instead it gives you a few moments of exhilaration and you can see the potential before ending up just worn out.  Walters machine is a great leap forward, and 5 or 6 years of development later we had the high wheel...
http://http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/ca%201869%20Boneshaker/


----------



## oldspoke (Dec 15, 2011)

*Co. P Veloce*



walter branche said:


> I painted it red- I thought you allready had a representation of this type machine . its in the burgwardt museum , and I think it could be bought for 50,000.00 I believe Gert Jan has 1st dibs if it ever is available.thanks for knowing the manufacturer




$50K ! Medic !!! Help ! I'm havin ' a heart attack !!!!


----------



## walter branche (Dec 20, 2011)

*please remove this spam posting ..thanks wpb*

thank you for removing the un wanted ad, spam or whatever they call it ,,.. walter branche


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 27, 2011)

very very cool, Ive looked at a lot of old bikes and a lot of vast internets, even quite a few books and Have not seen that one there, I love the piece that shoots over the front tire.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 27, 2011)

*leg or foot rest*



ericbaker said:


> very very cool, Ive looked at a lot of old bikes and a lot of vast internets, even quite a few books and Have not seen that one there, I love the piece that shoots over the front tire.




This part of the frame is a leg or foot rest ,..


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 27, 2011)

very cool indeed. nice piece of history.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 2, 2012)

*velocipede*

Why waste $50,000?

Even if you had the cash available, that could buy you 50 cool bikes.

My velocipede cost under $100 ...and it's much easier to store


----------



## walter branche (Jan 2, 2012)

*opinion*

Nice, unusual items will usually require more money to acquire.Everyone has there own opinion as to what is cool and desirable.. If you are interested in bicycle history and development,this machine, is in a class of its own..50 cool bikes to one person does not equal 50 cools bikes to everyone ,.. 50 raleigh sports(all original) vs 50 ordinary"s (all original),the list can go on and on .. wpb


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 2, 2012)

*humour*

Walter, when you see this sign  on a post it means it's a joke.

Of course there's a market for top-of-the-range stuff.

I'm just pulling your plonker, old chap 

No harm intended


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 2, 2012)

Wing Your Heel, I like your bike!  Is that part of the brake mechanism under the backbone?  even though it needs wheels, axles, cranks, pedals, a seat a spring and handlebars that was a steal for $100.00


----------



## barracuda (Jan 2, 2012)

Walter, can you identify the OP bike for us? Is it a French builder, or somewhere else?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 4, 2012)

*colin's $100 velocipede*

Oh dear. I knew this would happen. It was just too good to be true. This 'morceaux de vélocipède' has been lying in a French barn for over 40 years. One of my French friends spotted it 3 years ago. He agreed a price with the farmer. Under $100. All was fantastic. But now, when it comes to actually buying it, the farmer has found more parts and the price has increased ...to $120.












I had great plans to bring this old bone into the 21st century using parts from a mooneyes cruiser I bought from a chap in Florida some years ago. But now, with the extra cost, I suppose I'll probably have to restore it correctly


----------

